# Calls for service from CHAZ interrupted



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Good. Let them suffer for inviting them in. This never would have happened if the voters weren’t such naive dipshits.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

"Sleepless in Seattle"
Can't wait till they finally get told to GTFO by the indigenous folks living there get sick of this BS.
Of course they're gonna be looking for some sort of help.........................


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Wait. Isn’t there a Native American tribe that supersedes all these claims..?


----------

